# 2 female rats, 7 weeks, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

The last two of a litter born here. Their mum was handed in a day before she gave birth due to a pet shop mis-sexing.

They are adorable, very tame and waiting for a new home. These two have had a mild snuffles which has cleared up without issue. The vet suggested a compromised immune system was to blame as Mum was so young to have had them.

Lucy



















Alice



















Ready to go from now  If you are interested in these two please email [email protected] for an application form.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't believe no interest :confused1:


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

8 weeks old tomorrow, these girls are still looking x


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Aw, they are beautiful! I can't believe they haven't found a home yet. 

Fingers crossed for them.xx


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Reserved pending homecheck


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Yay! Great news


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homecheck passed


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Going home on Saturday


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two have been delayed until the end of the month due to a case of kennel cough in the house we had to stall all adoptions of rats just in case.

No cases of bordetella have arisen, the dog is well again and they will leave us after the 3rd of October.


----------

